# Wyeast 1272 Cloudy?



## cam89brewer (30/7/12)

I couple of months ago I decided to give the 1272 a go in a few American Ales as a substitute for both US-05 and the 1056 but with both batches that I have brewed have are still cloudy over a month later. My process was completely identical to my old recipes which turned out 100% clear after 1-2 weeks. 

A few details.
1.5 Litre starter on stir play for an OG of 1.060 as advised by Mrmalty.com, 10 day fermentation @ 18 and a standard diacetyl rest , bulk primed with dextrose and bottle conditioned at 18C. 

Has anyone else had this issue before?


----------



## tiprya (30/7/12)

I have found that 1272 is pretty much as cloudy as US05 - maybe slightly less - but also doesn't settle in the bottle particularly well.


----------



## cam89brewer (30/7/12)

But it is normal and will settle in time?


----------



## Gavo (30/7/12)

Big 1272 user here. 
I used to experience cloudiness, but it was chill haze (or at least thats how I treated it) and used to treat it by CC'ing for two days, gelatine for a day then polyclar for a further day; all done in the fermenter. 
These days I just CC for at least four days or until I get a chance to keg. Always clear beer. CC'ing (if you can) time and gravity are your friends, gelatine will speed up the process of dropping out the yeast.


----------



## WitWonder (30/7/12)

cambrew said:


> I couple of months ago I decided to give the 1272 a go in a few American Ales as a substitute for both US-05 and the 1056 but with both batches that I have brewed have are still cloudy over a month later. My process was completely identical to my old recipes which turned out 100% clear after 1-2 weeks.
> 
> A few details.
> 1.5 Litre starter on stir play for an OG of 1.060 as advised by Mrmalty.com, 10 day fermentation @ 18 and a standard diacetyl rest , bulk primed with dextrose and bottle conditioned at 18C.
> ...



No, but I think it might be slightly less floculant than say US05. As with most beers/yeast, clarity will improve with crash chilling for a few days prior to bottling. 1272 is my yeast of choice for my house beer (AIPA/APAs) and I've not had clarity issues I couldn't trace to process problems, as opposed to yeast issues specifically.


----------



## cam89brewer (30/7/12)

I think next time I might just give it an extra day to cold crash before bottling as this is a great yeast and even though still cloudy tastes amazing.


----------



## sean_0 (30/7/12)

I used it in an Epic Pale Ale clone recently and i did have trouble with cloudiness. An extended cold conditioning didn't help but when I added gelatine it was clear in 24 hours. That was my first and only time using 1272 though so it could have been something else in my process.


----------



## [email protected] (30/7/12)

I have been using 1272 in many different beers for a bit over a year, orig split smacky 4 ways, usually reuse to 3rd gen.

Never had any problems with beer clearing, always clears for me at ferment temps a week after primary ferment is done and i find it sticks to the bottom of my bottle condition beers like glue, no finning, only brew bright in kettle(last 6months)

So maybe a more recent batch issue with the yeast? or your not giving it enough time before CCing to do what it wants?


----------



## manticle (30/7/12)

1272 is my preferred US yeast and I find it clears in the bottle once it's carbed. I CC everything for a week minimum (well not hefes but I don't tend to make them), no finings, never served directly from the fridge (current melbourne weather means beer straight from the shed for me).

As suggested - maybe chill haze? Anyway not a characteristic I associate with either 05 or 1272. 05 has persistent krausen sometimes but that's not represented in the bottle.

Otherwise if it's yeast haze, extend your conditioning period. I also rack to bulk prime which leaves behind a chunk of sediment.


----------



## cam89brewer (30/7/12)

My version of cold crashing in winter is to just take the fermenter out of the fermenting fridge the day before and let it sit at about 10 - 12 degrees but obviously this is my problem in my process. I just get a little impatient sometimes when trying new things which doesn't seem to be a good habit in this hobby.


----------



## Camo1234 (30/7/12)

I certainly don't find 1272 cloudy at all..... I have brewed about 5 batches with this now and every batch has become crystal clear.

Below is my latest Bright Ale using 1272 and as you can see, no cloudy issues.

I fermented at 18c for 2 weeks and then cold conditioned for 2 weeks and geletine in the keg and it looks like this the next day.


----------



## [email protected] (30/7/12)

cambrew said:


> My version of cold crashing in winter is to just take the fermenter out of the fermenting fridge the day before and let it sit at about 10 - 12 degrees but obviously this is my problem in my process. I just get a little impatient sometimes when trying new things which doesn't seem to be a good habit in this hobby.



Ive been doing this quite a bit so i can get the next batch on. I just leave it covered on the floor for another week. (2 weeks at ferment temp) 

I see it as a " maturing phase" then bottle, seems to work pretty good. Bottles are generally clear and carbed after 7 -10 days (kept in warm spot)

As manticle does i just drink them from the box at ambient in winter from shed or spare room that is not heated, seems to suit a lot of beers. One of the few benefits to vic winter.


----------



## chrisso81 (30/7/12)

I've just experienced the same issue, running 2 fermenters side by side, one with 1056, the other with 1272. The 1056 beers are crystal clear (even an American Brown if you know what I mean) but the 1272 is cloudy as all hell. Same process, same temps etc. <_< They all taste great tho :beerbang:


----------



## Byran (15/9/12)

chrisso81 said:


> I've just experienced the same issue, running 2 fermenters side by side, one with 1056, the other with 1272. The 1056 beers are crystal clear (even an American Brown if you know what I mean) but the 1272 is cloudy as all hell. Same process, same temps etc. <_< They all taste great tho :beerbang:


I agree I have done 3 batches with 1272 one after the other, the first got CC in the fermenter for 2 days - cloudy as ****, but delicious
the second got ccd for a week- really clear but not crystal, and the third is a custom IPA recipe that I just started to CC for prob 7 days too.

I haven't been gelatining. That would def help with a clear finish as this yeast doesn't seem to floc well without extensive periods in the fermenter.

I think a CC for a week in the fermenter minimum is good for 1272 but it tastes great as a cloudy ale anyway. Fruity and spicy.


----------

